# Winter herping, Vic



## jordo (Jul 10, 2012)

Well things have settled right down in the field herping forum so I thought I'd post a few of the critters I've still been able to find in the cold weather (nothing special but there isn't much to see at the moment).

Crinia signifera






Litoria ewingi, 3 colour variations at the one small pond













Geocrinia victoriana





Saproscincus mustelinus





Lampropholis guichenoti





Pseudemoia entrecastauxii





Parasuta flagellum





Austrelaps superbus





With the cold weather I've had to pay a bit more attention to the feathered reptiles to keep busy (all photographed from the comfort of my bedroom).
Yellow faced honey-eater





Red wattle bird





New holland honey-eater





Eastern spinebill


----------



## Rissi (Jul 10, 2012)

From your room ey?? Lucky duck!
All i see from my room is an old vicious boxer (neighbours) who likes to scare my mum when she hangs out the washing


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 10, 2012)

Noooo birds are the dark side, you may never come back if you go to far. :O Just spend winter planning all the great summer trips you will do.


----------



## saratoga (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice shots in the middle of winter... the Lampropholis still looks like he's just waking up! How lucky to have all those birds from your window; all I see are Indian Mynas.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 10, 2012)

Love the pose on the little whip  Some cracking photos in amongst those! Thanks


----------



## jordo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Greg, I do edit my photos for sharpness, but there's no need to post "good copies" on the net. 
The garden outside my window is planted with native a Correa, Grevillea and a nice running postman that's just coming into flower so the nectar feeders love it.


----------



## Chanzey (Jul 10, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Love the pose on the little whip  Some cracking photos in amongst those! Thanks



Yes definitely, love the tongue flick.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Copperhead. Hopefully not photographed from your bedroom window!


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jordo,
That was a good collection of shots from the winter. The Little Whip was particularly nice.

Regards,
David


----------



## jordo (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks folks.
Hopefully find something new in a few weeks.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 11, 2012)

What area of Vic were the shots taken Jordo?


----------



## jordo (Jul 11, 2012)

Ballarat, Dunkeld and the northern suburbs of Melbourne


----------

